# General > Reunions >  WICK HIGH RE-UNION  1959 -63

## katarina

I know we already had one about twelve years ago - anyone interested in another?

----------


## zen3

Hi
My dad went to this school and i know he would love to see old friends not that I know any of them his name is Brian Sutherland I think he left in 1960 does anyone remember him?
zena   :Grin:

----------


## katarina

nope, sorry.  But I'm better at faces.  try posting his picture (40 years ago preferably)

----------


## katarina

I believe a re-union is planned with lots of interest now.

----------


## jimbews

> I know we already had one about twelve years ago - anyone interested in another?


Is this the one already mention in the Reunions sections of caithness.org:

http://www.caithness.org/reunions/wi...to63/index.htm

JimBews

----------


## katarina

that's the one jim

----------


## johno

> Hi
> My dad went to this school and i know he would love to see old friends not that I know any of them his name is Brian Sutherland I think he left in 1960 does anyone remember him?
> zena


  any idea where your dad lived in wick.?

----------

